# CPU & Graphic Card Cooler



## bloodlife (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,
I'm Starting my query as new thread as suggested by TDF members .. since the old thread contained most of the old stuff..

4 the ref.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/150418-need-mid-range-config-within-35k-budget.html

I want to reduce the core temp of my Graphic card(ZOTAC GTX560 DDR5 1GB non-Ti version) at normal usage the Temp ranges b/w 45-48c when playing games like AC-Revelations and some other the Temp is around 85-93c
worried that the Card may overheat..

i'm looking for a compatible cooler for the Graphic card..

and yea..i'm NOT OVERCLOCKING  Proc or GC ... And i don't want to do it, right now b'coz the system still new  assembled in DEC/2011
pls suggest..

Thank You,


----------



## d3p (Apr 17, 2012)

The heating in the Graphics Card happens, due to absolute no air flow inside the cabinet.

Refer this image. In your case you have a CM elite 311. 

*i120.photobucket.com/albums/o182/caayotee/caseairflow.gif

So now try installing a extra fan in the side panel.

*www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6700/featured/top4.jpg?828613302


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Nice one. 
BTW whom are you asking questions to?


----------



## bloodlife (Apr 19, 2012)

for the cabinet fan..I'll install Front 120/140mm fan.. will that reduce the Graphic Card Temp..?


----------



## pcforumguy (Apr 19, 2012)

Try this one -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/155230-best-case-fan-setup-cooling.html


----------



## VilioGrove (Apr 24, 2012)

Try the Arctic Accelero twin turbo ii.. It is pretty good


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2012)

@ OP - install a front CM LED 90CFM 2k RPM fan in intake mode - price is around 500 bucks

add a 120/80mm side panel fan and mount it as intake and if possible change the rear fan with CM LED 90CFM 2k RPM and set it as exhaust.

BTW, sometime gfx cards may be overheat due to TiM issue - so if possible re-TiM your gpu with some good TiM like CM Thermal Fusion 400.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 25, 2012)

^^
CM TF-500? 
I think you meant TF-400.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> Read these
> 
> Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 1 | Hardware Secrets
> 
> Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 2 | Hardware Secrets



This is a good read..


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> CM TF-500?
> I think you meant TF-400.



^^ yep, edited my post and thanks for pointing it out


----------

